

Show HN: Our new app Just Because lets you send the gift of startups - rosenjon
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/07/give-the-gift-of-startups-just-because-lets-you-give-freebies-to-friends-from-the-startups-you-love/

======
rosenjon
Would love some feedback from the Hacker News community on the app and how we
can improve it!

